# Look at this handsome guy in VT!



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is so sad that so many dogs are being turned in due to people losing jobs, omes, etc. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Hes so handsome..do you ever notice that there are more males than females abandoned?


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

There used to be (within the last year or so) a waiting list for goldens at the chittenden humane society - I'm not sure if that is still true. I know the director of the facility - I'll call and touch base. My guess is that he'll be gone within a day or two.
Erica


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's true in Maine too- the goldens are gone in a heartbeat, and the Animal Rescue League isnt even interested in calling any breed rescue people bc they instantly get a long waiting list the moment a golden comes in the door.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope he's found a home already!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he is so handsome,i hope he will find a good home soon.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Neiko in Vermont*

"Neiko"

http://www.abc22.com/Global/story.asp?S=8260052




Gender: Neutered Male

Age: 1.5 Years Old

Breed: Golden Retriever

Personality: Energetic & Friendly

Compatibility: Kids 5+ & Other Dogs

Reason Here: Financial issues/Owners moving

Special Considerations: Gets overly excited easily and still humps a lot (tendency will hopefully diminish after neuter)


A very sweet, good-natured dog who is great with kids, other dogs, and dog-savvy cats. He will make a great companion or addition to someone's family who can provide enough exercise and training.

'Neiko' 

*Take me home from the Humane Society of Chittenden County. *

http://www.abc22.com/Global/story.asp?S=8260052


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That's true in Maine too- the goldens are gone in a heartbeat, and the Animal Rescue League isnt even interested in calling any breed rescue people bc they instantly get a long waiting list the moment a golden comes in the door.


 
Are there still southern rescues/shelters that partner with the northern ones? Seems to be a ton of goldens down south that would be gone in a heartbeat if they were in the northeast.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

He is just so young and handsome. I feel certain he will have a new, loving, forever home in no time!


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Are there still southern rescues/shelters that partner with the northern ones? Seems to be a ton of goldens down south that would be gone in a heartbeat if they were in the northeast.


There are several listed on Petfinder:

Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue Posts on Petfinder as a Maine rescue and transports Goldens to from their TN shelter to the North East if they are adopted.

Golden Retriever Rescue Lifeline Incis another one.

I have no personal experience with the above rescues, but like what they are doing. Most shelters around me here in Maine have waiting lists for people interested in adopting a Golden.

--
Rachel


----------

